# Schriftvergrößerung/-Zooming des Browsers unterdrücken. Aber wie?



## JimmyBlue (27. Juli 2005)

Hi!

 Ich baue gerade eine Website die ein relativ komplexes verschachteltes Layout mit zahlreichen Tabellen hat. Dabei würde ich das Layout gerne so weit festnageln wie möglich und dabei auch die Schriftzoom-Funktion des Browsers unterdrücken. 
 Sonst kann man durch Zooming die ganze Tabelle zerschießen.
 Hat jemand eine Idee wie man das realisieren kann?

 Viele Grüße

 Christian


----------



## ans meer (27. Juli 2005)

Hallo,

die Zoomfunktion, die Opera nutzt, ist da ja in Ordnung - die vergrößert die Tabelle gleich mit. Ich nehme also an, du meinst das, was der IE macht bezüglich dem einstellbaren Schriftgrad (von "sehr klein" bis "sehr groß"), oder?
Den habe ich auf meiner Seite "ausgehebelt", indem ich die Schriftgröße direkt in Pixel angegeben habe. Bei mir verändert sich am Aussehen der Seite nichts, egal welchen Schriftgrad ich einstelle.

Grüße.


----------



## Gumbo (27. Juli 2005)

> Ich baue gerade eine Website die ein relativ komplexes verschachteltes Layout mit zahlreichen Tabellen hat. Dabei würde ich das Layout gerne so weit festnageln wie möglich und dabei auch die Schriftzoom-Funktion des Browsers unterdrücken.
> Sonst kann man durch Zooming die ganze Tabelle zerschießen.


Du solltest lieber ein dynamisches Layout benutzen, das sich den Einstellungen des Benutzers anpasst, anstatt die Benutzungsfreundlichkeit deiner Website einzuschränken.
Siehe dazu auch Damien du Toits Übersicht der gebräuchlichsten Layout-Techniken.


----------



## JimmyBlue (27. Juli 2005)

Vielen Dank für den Tipp!
 In der tat geht es mir um den Explorer und auch Mozilla. habe die Schriftgröße per Stylesheet überall festgelegt, aber eben in pt und nicht pixeln.
 Danke!


----------



## Gumbo (27. Juli 2005)

Allgemein solltest du eine Webseite zur Zugänglichkeit und Benutzungsfreundlichkeit optimieren, nicht zur optimalen Darstellung.


----------

